# Confused about wheat/gluten free on FODMAP



## molly35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you not supposed to eat wheat or can you eat wheat gluten free bread?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it has wheat in it, it cannot be gluten free.

There are breads made with other types of flour made from things that are not wheat.

It isn't the gluten that is the problem with wheat when it comes to FODMAPs anyway. It is the starch and carbs, not the gluten which is a protein.

So even if they could strip all the gluten out of wheat flour you would still not be able to eat it becasue all the FODMAPs would still be in there.


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Wheat also has fructans, which is a close relative of fructose. Both fructose and fructans are FODMAPs. This is what you are avoiding, not the gluten.

All wheat has gluten, so there is no wheat bread that is gluten free. I eat rice bread. It's expensive, and the slices are smaller, but it tastes about the same. Usually I buy Rudi's, in the health food freezer section of my grocery store.


----------

